# considering moving to Oz



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hiya I am new to this so dont know what to do really, but here goes. I would much appreciate any advice or help you can give me and my family. We currenly live in the UK but have seriously been considering moving to Oz for the last year. We have done a little research and have been advised that Marmion in Perth is a good area to live if you have a family. We have 3 boys aged 6,3 and 8months. I am a community psychiatric nurse and my husband is a signal and track technician for the railway, prior to this he was a farmer. I need to gather as much info as possible, so any help would be good.
Thanks Janice


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forums here!

I'm not located in Oz, so can't help you much on the specifics. But I have relocated overseas a couple of times now. You probably should consider making a family trip - sort of a busman's holiday, if you like - to scout out Perth and other areas in Australia for yourself. Admittedly it's expensive, but it's probably more expensive to make a big move like that on someone's say so, only to find that you're stuck in an area that isn't what you were hoping for.

It's also a good opportunity to snoop around a bit and find out for yourselves what the job market is like for your professions in Australia in general and in Perth, specifically.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Janice, 

Have you already got visas sorted? If you have then it's on to the next stage, but if not that is the first thing you need to find out - that you can get in. 

Check out the "Helpful websites...." post at the top of the forum since that contains links to government websites.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

hi, thanks for advice. I was trying to find out if any expo conferences were on on England so I could get more information. I have tried to find out using the net but cant seem to find any, any suggestions please.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Janice, 

If you search on emigration shows in google.co.uk it will a bring up a few shows (I know I just tried it  ). There's one in Edinburgh in February and London in March.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Kaz, are you in the process of moving to? It is such a big step and so much to think about. Are you going to the emigration show to?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Janice, 

The reason I was asked to be moderator was because I'm actually out in Australia having made the move from the UK in July 2007  So it's not quite 6 months since we've been out here in South Australia. 

For us it started with a holiday to Australia, followed by visits to Emigration shows, and then finding an agent for the visas (although people can do it on their own we wanted to get it right first time).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

hi janice ive heard perth is lovelly Ihave been living in brisbane for nearly 5 months and love it.i strongly suggest you look up the australian expo 2008 site and go thats how we got here and like my husband you have a skill thats very much in demand good luck 
julie


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks have booked to go to the expo show in Feb in Edinburgh so hopefully I will get alot more info then. I just need more info on cost of living, childcare costs and house prices. We were also thinking of booking a flight in June without the kids to try and see as much as we can, any suggestions on areas to look into?


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there, we have booked a expo show in Edinburgh for Feb. Any suggestions on areas of Oz to look into? Do you have any info on childcare prices, cost of houses etc. Any info or resources that you can point us to would be of much help. Have you settled okay? Is it a massive change in lifestyle? I am so worried that I will be so homesick and not give it a good enough go.
Thanks Janice


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Janice do you know what its often the people that are unsure that end up loving it the most ,i wont lie to you and say its perfect nowhere is but if you want a more relaxed life less crime friendlier people beautiful sunshine more opportunitys for your children a slightly cheaper cost of living a much more outdoor life things to do as a family for free,good schools then this is the place to come,we love brisbane they call it the sunshine state and i know why its lovely and even if i went home tommorow i would have some wonderful memories i live in a beautiful area called north lakes u can look it up on the internet house prices are quite alot cheaper than uk and alot of people find they can afford to have a much bigger house here.chilcare costs i dont know my kids are older,of course youll miss family but i speak everyday to my parents ,you buy a cheap phone card and i have just spent 2 hours talking to my adult son today on msm so you dont feel so cut of you have bad dad days of course and you want to go home thats quite normal but thren you have a good day and you remember why u came everyones different but im glad we came even though its early days.i wish you well julie


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for that you have reassured me a bit, I suppose with the inernet we aren't are isolated as we used to be. Are there a lot of expats where you live? Although I am keen to mix with everyone it is nice to talk to people in the same boat. It is just so difficult to decide what area to live in, what would suit our needs as a family best. Hopefully the emigration show will offer some advice in this area.
Thanks again Janice.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Janice said:


> Hi there, we have booked a expo show in Edinburgh for Feb. Any suggestions on areas of Oz to look into? Do you have any info on childcare prices, cost of houses etc. Any info or resources that you can point us to would be of much help. Have you settled okay? Is it a massive change in lifestyle? I am so worried that I will be so homesick and not give it a good enough go.
> Thanks Janice


Great that you've booked in for the Expo. There will be loads of info there so think about the info that you need before you go.

What sort of lifestyle do you want?
What sort of temperature?
Where can you find work?
What sort of house price / rental can you afford?
What clubs nearby are there that you can join?

Sydney was too expensive for our tastes, and Perth and Brisbane can also be expensive and also they were too hot for us. Melbourne was great but a little too cold, so we went for South Australia (the South East part). 

There are loads of expats in the major cities - especially places like Perth and Brisbane. 

For house costs and rentals check out www.domain.com.au and Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au.

It's as big as change as you want it to be - I remember those shows in the UK where people still sat at home watching the tv and only mixing with other expats. Why they moved I'm not sure  

Yes the culture is different.
Make sure you have a way of keeping in touch with family and friends. My favourite way is Skype since it's free PC to PC and if you have a web cam you can see them. 

Give yourself a chance to settle in. We've been here 6 months and we are now really getting out and about. Join some clubs and get out there. I'm part of a Home Based Business group, and a skilled migrants group and now it looks like we'll be joining Rotary too. Oh and yesterday I joined a gym 

It will be whatever you make it! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi janice yes there is alot of english here but i didnt know that when we arrived thers no pressure on you to do loads of socialising we werent into millions of friends in england it wasent our scene we prefer our own family life together but i think its good for me to make a few friends as u are a long way from home but everyones different and has their own needs you will find you way.i have many children so u meet people through them just be yourself and the english and australians will embrace you


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there thanks for all of that info. Obviously we have been glued to a life down under as we are every time it is on. However our main concern is that my husband wont get a job out there and this would really be the main issue as to whether we make the move. He currently works for the railway prior to this he was a farmer. He was thinking of doing a lifeguards course just as something extra to have. How easy in you experience do you think it is to find work? He is hardworking. 
Thanks Jan


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Janice, 

Really depends on the area you chose to live in.
If work is the number one priority then have a look at the job websites and make sure that there are jobs in that area for your husband. 

My husband decided not to do a gardening business since the plants were so different here. He applied for anything and everything and within 6 weeks became a trainee car salesman (minimum wage + commission). We are in a fairly rural area in South Australia.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there again, My and my hubby have decided that we need to visit Oz. we are now thinking of Brisbane having done further research. Do you think it is worth the while travelling to Brisbane for 7-10 days probally backpacking to get a feel for the area, or is this a waste of time? Do you know of any cheap airline etc. What would you advise. We have booked that expo in Feb and probally would book to fly out in April/June time. 
Thanks Janice


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't ever consider it a waste of time to make a trial run to an area you're considering - especially as far away as Australia. While admittedly it's quite different being on a short term holiday, you can still poke around and ask the sorts of questions that you need to ask - look at job ads in the newspapers and get a general "feel" for the area.

If you haven't been to Brisbane before, I'd say a trip is in order. Should you decide that you don't like the area for any reason, it's a whole bunch cheaper than moving there and THEN finding out you should have gone elsewhere!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Janice, 

I have to agree with Bev. I know that people do move over to Oz without having visited but Australia is so big and the areas so different! We came over in February since we had about 3 areas in mind where we wanted to live. We decided on an area, bought a house (negotiated a long completion time) and so when we moved out here we had a place to move in to. 

It really depends on how you feel about living somewhere that you may not like for a few months out here if you choose the wrong place. 

I would look around the airline fares online to see which one is cheapest at present since sometimes there are specials. And don't forget it's a long flight if you go very cheap. The biggest seats used to be Emirates, Malaysia or Singapore Airlines - and my comfort on long haul flights is very important to me 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

hi janice
ive heard royal brunei do cheap flights


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice. This is such a helpful resource to use.x


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

you are very welcome


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

*we are to*

hello have you been to oz yet and if so what did you think im from cambridgshire and am cosidering going there ive put a note on here already then saw your message big step but its got to be better for the children thanks speak soon michelle:


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

No havent been yet, however things are moving so fast here, someone viewing our house on Sunday and I havent even got it on the market yet. Once that goes the move will be final even though I have no real idea of where to live etc. Going to the expo in feb so hoping that will give me all the info I need.
Oh my god I have so scared myself now I went on the nursing job website and there are so many questions I need to sort out that I hadnt even thought of, such as indemnity cover and how much this will cost me. I maybe looking at things through rose tinted glassses after all. Need to get a grip and focus. i have been reading other peoples links about the cost of the whole process and it is really very scarey, especially if my hubby cant get work as easily as we first thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there
there is an australian expo in london on april 13th this year. google australian expo and you will find it. ive been told its a good one to attend. hammersmith rd. can get tickets on the door too.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

*childcare costs in Brisbane.*

Hi there does anyone know approximately how much childcare costs are in Oz, Brisbane. I have a 5year old, 3 year old and 9month old. Is it likeover here when they go to nursery at 3years and it is funded? So many things to look into anyone got any useful websites re this?
Thanks


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

HELLO janice hope your fine my husband did the test and he has enoughpoints to go to australia i work in a leisure centre and have customer care skills, i also looked at jobs on line there are loads to choose from, where do you live, my husbands mum is from blythe in northumberland, were in march cambridgeshire orig from enfield, have you got all the papers and visa's sorted and how long have you been organising the trip, i hear fremantle is nice, and perth have you been watching the wanted down under programme they are in new zealand looking for jobs and houses my hubbys an electrician so he gets all the point me and you can be ladies of leisure and get a pet koala bear, so if house is on market how long will it be before you go, we want to go there first but its money that holds us back speak to u soon michelle


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

hello just a quick question i know im sad but do they have corrie emmerdale and eastenders in austarlia i would get withdrawal symptoms if not and what supermarkets do they have, are they like america ie wall mart and big malls thankyou


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

coynie said:


> hello just a quick question i know im sad but do they have corrie emmerdale and eastenders in austarlia i would get withdrawal symptoms if not and what supermarkets do they have, are they like america ie wall mart and big malls thankyou


You'll be too busy having a fantastic life to watch telly! 
They don't have Corrie, Emmerdale or Eastenders on 'normal' telly but they may be on cable. 

Adverts out here can appear every 5 minutes which can be really annoying (unless you video it and then fast forward through the adverts  ).

The supermarkets we have down here just sell food and a few other bits. No pharmacy, clothes, DVD's or anything like that. Not sure if it's different in larger cities. 

There are shopping malls (of various sizes) in the larger cities - even we have one 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there we are from Amble which is abouth half an hour away from Blyth. We are still in the really early stages, havent sorted visas yet as we havent sold the house yet. We are going to an expo conference in Feb at Edinburgh so hopefully we will get more information that we need there. Are you in the process of moving out there? What area do you like? It is so difficult when you have never been before. We were planning on visiting Oz, however I think our parents would find it to hard to look after our kids as they are so young. So we'd have to make the big move with no idea. When are you thinking of moving?
I have to agree with Karen about the soaps, although I do watch them here I am hoping that I will be too busy enjoying the outside life with the kids to have time to watch t.v..
Speak soon Jan.


----------

